
White Helmets murdering children for fake gas attack - codr4life
https://southfront.org/swedish-medical-associations-says-white-helmets-murdered-kids-for-fake-gas-attack-videos/
======
AnimalMuppet
So, how much credibility does this southfront.org site have? It cites the
original article [http://www.veteranstoday.com/2017/04/06/swedish-medical-
asso...](http://www.veteranstoday.com/2017/04/06/swedish-medical-associations-
says-white-helmets-murdered-kids-for-fake-gas-attack-videos/) \- but how much
credibility does veteranstoday.com have? It looked like paranoid drivel to
me... do they have any credibility?

------
itchyjunk
"We will prove beyond any doubt that this is a “Deep State” organization, a
melding of CIA, al Qaeda and Britain’s intelligence services."

I read the article and have the same amount of doubt I had before reading the
article.

The link to the Swedish doctors website is a wiki link [0] which is apparently
being considered for deletion.

\-----------------

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_Doctors_for_Human_Righ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_Doctors_for_Human_Rights)

------
Safety1stClyde
The actual title of the article is "Swedish Medical Associations Says White
Helmets Murdered Kids for Fake Gas Attack Videos".

~~~
grzm
Likely shortened to fit within the 80 character title limit.

Edit: corrected limit

~~~
Safety1stClyde
> 180 character title limit

"Swedish Medical Associations Says White Helmets Murdered Kids for Fake Gas
Attack Videos" contains 88 characters.

~~~
grzm
Indeed it does! Typo on my part: _80_ char limit.

